# Highlights... Which shade?



## PrettyKitty (Dec 1, 2005)

I can't wait for my appointment! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But I still don't know which shade I should choose... 

I'll dye my hair in a deep chocolate brown before my appointment, and here is the only pic I found to give you an idea of what I want..






I really love it, but I think it will be too pale with my deep chocolate brown hair, should I choose one shade darker?

And how do you like it?

Would you say it's too light for me? Or she have too much highlights? Should I try red, purple, copper or... ?


----------



## user3 (Dec 1, 2005)

I like those color highlights but I think with a chocolate brown they will be a bit too light. Most salons have swatches of colors. I would find out if yours does and  that way you can put the colors up to your hair  and you will get an idea of what it will look like.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

i'd go with copper because of your eye colour. copper highlights in deep chocolate coloured hair are going to compliment them very well :]


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I like those color highlights but I think with a chocolate brown they will be a bit too light. Most salons have swatches of colors. I would find out if yours does and that way you can put the colors up to your hair and you will get an idea of what it will look like._

 
Yes we have them! (I used to work for this salon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) But I'm so silly that I forgot this trick... I'll see how they look near my hair!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i'd go with copper because of your eye colour. copper highlights in deep chocolate coloured hair are going to compliment them very well :]_

 
The thing is... (Sorry I forgot to say that: ) I'm going to have colored contacts! Green or honey, not sure yet.


----------



## jenjunsan (Dec 1, 2005)

Honey contacts and copper highlights would look awesome IMO.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_The thing is... (Sorry I forgot to say that: ) I'm going to have colored contacts! Green or honey, not sure yet._

 
ahh okay :] if you get green, that opens alot of options up. because with green eyes, something of a light auburn would look amzing...actually, even with honey coloured contacts, light auburn would look gorgeous on you ;]


----------



## Shawna (Dec 1, 2005)

I'd go for a couple of shades of highlights.  A rich caramel shade and copper shade look great together.  That way, it adds depth to the hair.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 2, 2005)

I can't do more than 1 shade, because I use a shampoo for my scalp that is really bad for my hair color... so if I have only 1 shade to redye every 2 weeks, it will be easier for me. 

I would love copper highlighters, can someone tell me if I would still be able to wear cool toned shades? I'm thinking about something more muted, like a cinnamon color if I'm going for something copper.


----------



## user3 (Dec 6, 2005)

Did you already get your done?

Just wondering what color you picked out.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_Did you already get your done?

Just wondering what color you picked out._

 
No, I colored my hair yesterday, I had like 3½ inch of roots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, I forgot which shade I bought, it was a 5.7, not a 4 like I though! So it's not too dark, that's almost like what the girl have in the pic above.

I'll have my highlights in 1 week, woohoo!


----------



## user3 (Dec 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_No, I colored my hair yesterday, I had like 3½ inch of roots. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, I forgot which shade I bought, it was a 5.7, not a 4 like I though! So it's not too dark, that's almost like what the girl have in the pic above.

I'll have my highlights in 1 week, woohoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay! 

I like the color on that pic.

What color of highlights did you pic?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm not sure yet, but I may get a dark beige blonde, like a golden beige light brown.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 12, 2005)

I got my appointment yesterday... but I'm going to redye them soon because the highlights are too golden. I like it when it's neutral.






(Yikes... my skin is so pale... stupid flash!)


----------



## user3 (Dec 12, 2005)

I love it! I think it looks great! Did you get your hair cut too?


----------



## MACreation (Dec 13, 2005)

What color is your hair and highlights in that pic? I think it looks awesome against your skin


----------



## Katt (Dec 13, 2005)

I think it looks great.


----------



## Pink_minx (Dec 16, 2005)

I love your new hair makes me want to do some highlights too hehe.  Your hair is so shiny what do you use on your hair? you're very pretty!


----------

